# help with Ogre Kingdoms



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

hi guys i started Warhammer, my first army is going ogres as have some already ,my problem is that i have old unbuild metal Butcher which i do not what to do with should i just make him a slaugtermaster or leave as he is.Any help would be useful.

edit: what is the difference between the Slaughtermaster and the butcher and which one should i take.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Slaughtermasters are Lord choices and have higher wizard levels as well as being able to take more magic items. Generally Slaughtermasters are worth taking over butchers (frees up points you can use on a bruiser battle standard bearer) and to be honest the models are interchangeable - there's no real difference between them. 

You could always greenstuff some extra details on him if you're comfortable using it but I wouldn't say it's necessary.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

As Turnip says; they look the same. I use the same models for slaughtermasters and butchers.

Slaughtermasters are what almost every ogre player uses to lead their army (in my case I rarely take any other lords/heroes). BUT, since you are just starting you are going to have a small army, so you may not find yourself able to field a slaughtermaster just yet. If you are starting at about the 1000pt level then take a butcher... then when you are up to 2000+pts use the same model as a slaughtermaster instead.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys, now what should I have in Army. The figures i got are 8 normal ogres, 3irongts and 3 ogres with guns and burgher/slaughtermaster.how much would all that come too as ordered the book on GW.Thanks


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The unit of 8 ogres (bulls) is a decent unit and the 3 leadbelchers will work too but you'll need more ironguts to make a unit of them that'll actually be useful.

~150pts Butcher
~250pts 8 Bulls
~130pts 3 Leadbelchers

If you got another box of ironguts to make them into a workable unit you should be pretty close to a workable and fairly decent 1000pt army.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

What Tim/Steve said  Bulking out (no pun intended) the Ironguts is a good start and from there you can pretty much go with whatever you think looks coolest. 

I'd suggest something like an Ironblaster as you can never go wrong with it but Mournfang cavalry are also excellent or even a smaller unit like a pair of Sabretusks (which added to the rest would give you around 1000pts) would be a good choice. 

Again though, it's really all up to how you want your army to look


----------

